# Profile to sent to LAs



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

I have compiled a profile to send out to LAs to try to sell ourselves! is it best to post or email? Is there list anywhere of all the LAs we could try?


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

First for adoption have all the LA's contact info.
I. Emailed them all and asked who to send it to and they gave me certain people within their offices to email it to.

I never heard anything back from any of them.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone had a response from LAs after sending out flyers or profiles or is it not really worth doing? x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

My sw got enquiries from the profiles we sent out but by that stage we were following up links from the Exchange Day we attended.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Gave out our profile at an exchange day and have heard back from a few SWs as a result. But nothing from the ones I sent to LAs.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Definitely create the profile but I wouldn't bother pushing out to LAs - I doubt they would consider unsolicited post like that, I think they prefer the proper route via SWs.

Sp make contact with the teams though, you could ask them about any exchange events they are holding.

Keep hold of your profile for exchange days and activity days, we printed loads out and it was really useful to give to the family finders we spoke to on the days.

I'll see if I can dig out our flyer and send it to you or perhaps I'll anonymise it first and then link to it here?

You can contact the National Register yourself so it might be worth calling and finding out if all your details are correct (ours weren't, our SW sisn't leave any contact info!!!).

Paul x


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Would be great to see your flyer to check I have gone about ours the right way. Not sure what to do with it now, but will probably be useful to give out at Activity day in October xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a friend who has her child through sending out flyers to LA's so worth doing.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

The flyer should contain your sw details for any enquiries so it is no different from a flyer your sw would send on your behalf when ff for you. One LA I came across in my ff had flyers which contained details of the children it was trying to place and it's approved adopters.


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

My SW sent out my flyer and she got quite a few responses. Nothing suitable for me so far but now that they know about me they've promised to keep me in mind for any future children.


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Our SW created a profile for us the week we were approved, such a small LA and not many bambinos coming through for us... She sent it to every LA in the country and we have been approached about a tiny blue. We are one of a few couples being considered, so it's only early days, but it's a nice feeling knowing there is something happening, when you're sat around doing nothing and just waiting it's torture! 
X


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow! Fingers crossed lovely x


----------

